# David Dickson on God’s blessings in Christ the mediator



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2020)

... _Hath blessed] Arg._ 1. The God and Father of Christ hath blessed us believers, or hath graciously heapt upon us all spiritual and heavenly blessings in Christ. Therefore he is to be blessed, or his grace is to be celebrated by us: To this purpose, that the grace of God might appear and be celebrated, all the words of this Argument tend, every one whereof breathes our grace. For (1.) The giver of these benefits is called God, and the Father of Jesus Christ, and by consequence the God and Father of all us which are in Christ, and that from the Covenant made between the Father and Christ concerning us; and consequently our Father, who with a fatherly affection gives us all things.

_Hath blessed_] 2. The giving of these benefits is actively called the blessing of God, that is, the actual or effectual demonstration of God’s grace (according to his word) in deed towards us.

_Hath blessed us_] (3.) And here is grace. For we whom God blesseth, are by nature the sons of wrath, and liable to the curse of God, in whom there is nothing, nor can be any thing, which can deserve any good. ...

For more, see David Dickson on God’s blessings in Christ the mediator.


----------

